# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  ψάχνω για XL μπανιέρα

## ringneck

γεια σας παιδιά!

μήπως χέρι κανεις αν κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο
 μπανιέρες για μέγεθος ringneck?
η οποια να κρεμιέται στα κάγκελα?


το ταψάκιι που τους βάζω στο πάτο δεν το πλησιάζουν 
 αντίθετα στη ποτίστρα γίνετε χαμός κάθε πρωί...

οποτε φαντάζομαι ότι δεν τους αρέσει
 λόγο τ ότι είναι στο πάτο..>?









βρήκα κάπου αυτό εδώ(ταΐστρα/ποτίστρα ) είναι 1500ml χωρητικότητα
αλλα δεν ξέρω βάθος..
μήπως ξέρει κάποιοs να μου πει διαστάσεις? 
θα κάνει λέτε?


η μήπως έχετε να μου προτείνεται καμια πατέντα?για να κρεμάσω κάπως το ταψάκι που έχω?

----------


## thanos52

Νομιζω οτι αυτου του μεγεθους τα πουλια τα ψεκαζουν με νερο!

----------


## xrisam

΄Ετσι και αλλιώς το μπανάκι το βάζουμε για πολύ λίγο οπότε μπορεις να βάλεις ενα ταπερ 2 λιτρο και να το αφαιρείς μετα ή να τα ψεκάζεις όπως είπε ο Θάνος.

----------


## ringneck

> το ταψάκιι που τους βάζω στο πάτο δεν το πλησιάζουν 
>  αντίθετα στη ποτίστρα γίνετε χαμός κάθε πρωί...
> 
> οποτε φαντάζομαι ότι δεν τους αρέσει
>  λόγο τ ότι είναι στο πάτο..>?





  ^^^^^^^

----------


## xrisam

Οπότε ψέκασμα με βαποριζατερ :winky: 

Πάρε ένα να το έχεις μόνο για τα πουλάκια, έχει το γνωστο καταστημα με παιχνίδια και τα καταστηματα με το 1ευρω.

----------


## Georgianna

Κι εγώ ψηφίζω ψέκασμα. Πήρα 2 ειδών μπανιέρες για τον Ερμή και προκοπή δε βρήκα, στην ανοιχτή κουτσουλάει, στην κλειστή έπεσε το πορτάκι ενώ ήταν μέσα και φοβάται να ξαναμπεί. Και το ψέκασμα το φοβόταν, αλλά το συνήθισε τελικά.  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

εμενα η θηλυκια μου ρινγκεκ το λατρευει το μπανιο με οποιοδηποτε τροπο.. ειτε με ψεκασμα ειτε στη μπανιερα, ειτε δεν ξερω γω τι αλλο. ο αρσενικος αντιθετως ειναι ιδιοτροπος.. προσπαθησα με πολλους τροπους και απλα δεν.. και μια μερα που τα ειχα βγαλει ειπα να βαλω ενα μεγαλο και οχι πολυ βαθυ ταπερ με νερο να κανουν ολα τα πουλακια μπανιο.. και πριν καλα καλα προλαβω να το αφησω στο τραπεζι ηρθε αυτος και αρχιζε να πλατσουριζει και δεν αφηνε τα αλλα.. κι αυτο καθε φορα που βαζω το ταπερ. οποτε καταληγω στο οτι το καθε πουλι εχει τον δικο του τροπο το οποιο θελει να κανει μπανιο. απλα εσυ πρεπει να βρεις τι αρεσει στον δικο σου  :Happy:

----------


## Giorgekid

Γενικα απότομο εχω ακούσει τα ρινγκνεκακια ειναι πιο πολυ πουλακια χαρακτήρα......ειναι εγωιστικά.......οποτε εαν πέσεις σε δυσκολο χαρακτήρα.......πες αντίο σε οτι δεν θελει να κανει.......δυστυχως!!!!

----------

